# Bettas and Dwarf Puffers.



## Rebecca (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't want to put these two together, just to clear that up. I was wondering what fish are compatible with those species, especially the puffers since there's already a topic on betas. I'd like to get a tank with maybe a bottom-feeder and then a regular fish that can't normally be kept in a community, yet tolerates some species.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Dwarf puffers (and any other puffers) are best kept in a species tank. They can nip other fish's fins. Try feeding the puffers with bloodworms and snails. Make sure the snails are small for them to eat.

For bettas, it's best to keep them in a tank where there are no fin nippers.


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh. So it would be a bad idea to put _any_ fish in with a puffer, even a bottom-dweller?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Puffers will nip anything so you won't probably have bottom dwellers, I'm afraid.


----------



## SimplySplendid (Aug 1, 2006)

That's not entirely true. Otocinclus (aka Otos) can successfully be kept with a dwarf puffer. If the tank is heavily planted/decorated then plecos will do ok, and sometimes even ghost shrimp. Alot of the possibilities depend on the personality of the fish.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Otos can be kept with puffers but the possibility of them being nipped by puffers is still quite high. As long as you provide several plants, the otos won't be harmed too easily.
Besides the tank is still starting so no otos should be kept until the tank is established for 3 months or more.








And again, the smaller the tank, otos should never be kept with puffers. Best to keep them together in a larger tank(preferably 30 gallons).

*Brie, I'm talking about the 10 gallons tank GuppyGirl is starting. As far as I am concern, I wouldn't mix otos with puffers in that size of tank.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah what Blue said: I work at Petsmart in Canada, and we have a sign on the dwarf puffer tank, that says they are to be kept in a 'single species' tank


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow, I'm impressed, blue_gourami.:mrgreen:
Nice to let even beginners know at least that puffers are incompatible with any fish. 

Unlike some lfs who just say "Hey, they're compatible. Pls get them and you'll see the fun they have with other fish". :roll:


----------



## scottysgirl (Jan 10, 2007)

OK, now I know this is weird, but I have a dwarf puffer that lives with our other fish--rams, loaches, cat, rasboras, otos, in a 29 gallon tank. No fin nipping at all so far. He gets two regular meals a day of brine shrimp so he is well fed. This seems to be unusual.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

So a single dwarf puffer and a trio of ottos in a heavily planted 10 gallon would be a bad idea? I do have a bail out solution for the ottos if things go sour. I've got the tank cycling with feeder guppies at the moment, and I am holding off on the bulk of the planting waiting for the java moss to grow up through the cross stitch grids I have it under for a lawn. 

I figure, once the moss lawn is looking good under 1.5 wpg the guppies will have been in there three months and it'll be time to plant some other foliage - A couple of crypts, some Brazilian pennywort, maybe some bacopa or cabomba. I was going to take out most of the guppies, leaving two big females and replace them with 5 ottos (since I haven't always had the best luck in keeping them alive). 

If the ottos are still all there 3 months later, 2 go to the bail out tank with the rest of my ottos, the guppies go back in the guppy tank, and I add one dwarf puffer. 

Workable? Worth trying? 

(btw - shouldn't this move over to ancient fish?)


----------



## FDStation152 (Jan 20, 2007)

Dwarf puffers can indeed be kept with other species. The key though is to find small active fish to house them with. Dwarf puffer aren't very fast moving and small active fish will easily escape their fin nipping attempts. You may end up with a few nipped fins here and there but nothing that will cause serious or permanent damage. Guppies will be a bad choice with puffers...especially male guppies as they will suffer repeated damage to the fins. I've read several articles on the subject and have kept dwarf puffers myself and as long as you keep them away from slow moving or long finned tank mates there shouldn't be problems. I flat out disagree with the notion that dwarf puffers can only be kept with other dwarf puffers.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

One thing to clarify in my above post - the guppy tank is not the same as the dwarf puffer tank. The guppies are just there to get it cycled and keep it there.


----------



## JTheFishGuyG (Jan 5, 2007)

*Betta*

Bettas will fight anything exspecially puffers if used to being on its own bettas will charge head first into a puffers spikes. not pretty if that happens remove the betta and put it down ASAP the faster the less painful.


----------



## FDStation152 (Jan 20, 2007)

That last post makes no sense at all. First of all the puffers would in all likelihood be the aggressors in that scenario and thus wouldn't be puffed up. They rarely fully puff up unless they are in danger of actually being eaten. And why would you put down a betta that had run into a puffers spikes eh? Its not like it would poison the betta.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

never put down a fish unless absolutely nessicary, putting down a fish since you cant be bothered trying to heal it, is the cowards way out. A simple poke by a puffers needles would barely scratch the scales of the betta as well as it being easy to heal. I dont even think dwarf puffers have spikes....


----------



## nevenera (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a 10 gallon tank with 6 bumblebee guppies (started out with briny water but they are doing better with no salt), 2 dwarf puffers and two ADFs. The tank has been going for 6 months and everyone is fine. 

I feed them all live blood worms and I call it my little tank of cute monsters. I have 3 other tanks and this is the only tank I have never had problems with.

I have lots of plants and caves, but everyone likes to hang out in front looking for food.


----------



## JTheFishGuyG (Jan 5, 2007)

*ok ok ok*

sorry guys id didnt meen to sound cruel i just thought they sounded like they were really suffering i guess i didn't fully understand.


----------

